
CISA: Chinese state hackers are exploiting F5, Citrix, Pulse Secure, Exchange - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisa-chinese-state-hackers-are-exploiting-f5-citrix-pulse-secure-and-exchange-bugs/
======
cameron_b
bulletin referenced: [https://us-
cert.cisa.gov/ncas/alerts/aa20-258a](https://us-
cert.cisa.gov/ncas/alerts/aa20-258a)

